# 3M™ SandBlaster™ Flexible Abrasives



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

I love these too. I use the 320 for sanding finishes.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

I have never used these but will have to try them. Thanks for the post.


----------



## sharad (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks for the new information. Will be useful one day
Sharad


----------

